# Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??



## AudiGott1984 (15. März 2005)

*Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ?? In Schleswig Holstein !*

Hallo Leute !


Ich habe gerade überlegt ob eine Fangbegrenzung für Mefo nicht sinnvoll wäre . Weil was ich schon erlebt habe . Das Leute echt jeden Tag los fahren um so viel wie möglich des kostbaren Silbers aus der Ostsee zu zerren !! Also das ist nicht der Sinn dieses Angelns .Man sollte so viel fischen wie man selbst verwerten kann . Und nicht um sich mit irgendwelchen Leuten zu messen wer die meisten Mefos hat .

Andererseits würde eine Begrenzung auch den Bestand nachhaltig schützen !?



MfG Maik


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Ist das Thema mit den Laichdorschen schon beendet? :m #c |kopfkrat


----------



## AudiGott1984 (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Könnte einer der Mods dies als Umfrage mit ja oder nein als Antwort ändern ??




MfG Maik


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Ich hab heute einen gesehen beim Angeln, der mit seinen 11 Mefo´s von den letzten 3 Tagen prahlte! Ich hab ihn die letzten 3 Tage immer am Wasser getroffen. Er hatte wirklich immer Fisch, aber warum muss man damit prahlen????? Toll finde ich das nicht. Ich bin nicht neidisch drauf. Ich habe selber 2 in den letzten 3 Tagen gefangen. Das reicht mir dann auch. Aber sich dann noch vor anderen profilieren zu müssen, geht mir nicht rein. Ob jetzt eine Fangbeschränkung sinnvoll wäre, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Ich persönlich würde bei 3 oder 4 aufhören. Aber jeder muss das für sich entscheiden. Klar hat man mal Glückstage, die nicht jeden Tag vorkommen, aber dann 8 oder 10 Mefo´s mitnehmen muss dann auch nicht sein...... Aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung und ist nicht auf andere übertragbar  :q  :m


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

@ AudiGott1984

Gibt es doch schon längst. Zur deutschen Küste gehört doch auch die von MeckPomm. Hier liegt die Fangbegrenzug seit 3 Jahren bei drei maßigen ( 45 cm ) Mefos pro Person und Tag.  #6


----------



## AudiGott1984 (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

@ Mefohunter !


Aber in SH gibt es sowas nicht ! Von Meck Pom weiß ich das ich komme von da !!



MfG Maik


----------



## jhansen (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Hallo!

Ich denke auch das man nicht mehr als zwei oder drei Fische entnehmen sollte.|gr: Wenn ich mal das Glück habe und zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort binn und es alle paar Min. in meiner Rute rumpst nehme ich auch nur die 2-3 größten Fische mit und lass den anderen Ihre Freiheit auch wenn die maßig sind.Und wann erlebt man schon mal solche Sternstunden. |kopfkrat


----------



## Truttafriend (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				AudiGott1984 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte einer der Mods dies als Umfrage mit ja oder nein als Antwort ändern ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





erledigt #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

@ AudiGott1984

deine Frage bezog sich ja nicht direkt auf S/H. Deshalb meine Antwort. Ich habe übrigens auch gut 40 Jahre in diesem schönen (schönsten ?  :q ) Bundesland gewohnt!  #6


----------



## gerwinator (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

moin,

ich war heute auch los mit willi zum mefoangeln, und @sylverpasi: ich glaube wir haben den selben kerl mit den 11 mefos in den letzten 3 tagen inkl. heute getroffen, und ich muss sagen, ich find nich das er geprahlt hat, der hat nur mit sehr viel intusiasmus von den erlebnissen der letten tage erzählt  ich hab mich sehr gut mit ihm unterhalten, und er hat auch längst nich alle fische mitgenommen die er gefangen hat. wieviele er genau mitgenommen hat weiß ich nicht, aber wie er eine zurückgesetzt hat,habe ich gesehen,als er 10 meter neben willi in 5 minuten 3 fische fing.
der junge war echt in ordnung  #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				gerwinator schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> ich war heute auch los mit willi zum mefoangeln, und @sylverpasi: ich glaube wir haben den selben kerl mit den 11 mefos in den letzten 3 tagen inkl. heute getroffen, und ich muss sagen, ich find nich das er geprahlt hat, der hat nur mit sehr viel intusiasmus von den erlebnissen der letten tage erzählt  ich hab mich sehr gut mit ihm unterhalten, und er hat auch längst nich alle fische mitgenommen die er gefangen hat. wieviele er genau mitgenommen hat weiß ich nicht, aber wie er eine zurückgesetzt hat,habe ich gesehen,als er 10 meter neben willi in 5 minuten 3 fische fing.
> der junge war echt in ordnung  #6



Naja ist ja auch nur meine persönliche Meinung. Ich hab jedenfalls nicht gesehen, dass er einen Fisch frei gelassen hat in den letzten 3 Tagen außer heute natürlich. Da bekamen die Mefos was auf die Rübe. Er stand fast immer neben mir und deshalb konnte ich das auch gut sehen.


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Also wenn das in Meck.-Pom. so ist mit 3 am Tag, dann stimme ich auch für ja in SH.....  :m


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Diejenigen Angler, die wirklich regelmäßig und auch mehrere Meerforellen fangen, die gehen zu 90% auch anders mit den Fischen um, als jemand der vielleicht mal einen großen Fang landet oder generell seltener zum fischen kommt. Ich kenne niemanden der schon viele mefos gefangen hat /regelmäßig fängt und alle die maßig sind auch abschlägt. Niemanden. 
Wie lange steht man denn, auch als erfahrener Mefoangler, für jeden einzelnen Fisch im Wasser und wieviele Kilometer legen viele jedes Jahr dafür zurück? Keiner kann mir erzählen dass diese angelei "lukrativ" ist. Und gerade deshalb macht es auch keinen Unterschied ob ich 3,5 oder 8 Fische mit nach Hause nehme. Bei den meisten kommt das ohnehin nur sehr selten vor. Und diejenigen, die soetwas "öfter" haben, die fahren nicht wegen der Fangmenge zum Mefofischen, sondern wegen des FANG- und ANGELERLEBNISSES und regulieren ihren Fang selbst (eigen Schonmaße, -zeiten, gebiete...)
Ich glaube natürlich, dass es auch andere Mentalitäten gibt aber ich glaube nicht dass die in's Gewicht fallen. Wenn überhaupt irgendetwas in's Gewicht fällt sind es ohnehin die Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer. Allerdings finde ich die Argumente, die darauf abzielen, dass das ohnehin die schlimmsten und die verursacher allen Übels sind äußerst überflüssig.


----------



## gerwinator (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

ich wär ja schon froh mal wieder eine an der angel zu haben |kopfkrat 

aber 3 pro tag find ich sonst generell auch gut... nur ich frag mich wer kontrolliert das? für küstenkontrolleure is bestimmt kein geld über und ich weiß nicht wieviele andere angler darauf achten wie viel ein anderer mitnimmt und dann noch die polizei verständigen. ich denke es sind nicht viele...


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				gerwinator schrieb:
			
		

> ich wär ja schon froh mal wieder eine an der angel zu haben |kopfkrat
> 
> aber 3 pro tag find ich sonst generell auch gut... nur ich frag mich wer kontrolliert das? für küstenkontrolleure is bestimmt kein geld über und ich weiß nicht wieviele andere angler darauf achten wie viel ein anderer mitnimmt und dann noch die polizei verständigen. ich denke es sind nicht viele...



Ich empfinde drei auch als völlig ausreichend aber ich glaube viele von denen die jetzt mehr mitnehmen, lassen sich im Fangrausch auch durch Gesetze nicht davon abhalten. Die meisten hingegen würden ohnehin nicht mehr mitnehmen. Und wie gesagt: wie oft kommt man schon in die Situation...
Kontrollieren kann das sowieso keiner...


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

In WH z.B. fährt öfters mal ein Boot von der Wapo lang! Auch Streifenpolizei fährt oft an der Strasse lang. Die Angler vom BB sind desöfteren in WH vom Wasser aus kontrolliert worden. Hab ich selber gesehen. Ich glaube schon, dass in WH öfters mal ein Auge geschmissen wird.....


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> In WH z.B. fährt öfters mal ein Boot von der Wapo lang! Auch Streifenpolizei fährt oft an der Strasse lang. Die Angler vom BB sind desöfteren in WH vom Wasser aus kontrolliert worden. Hab ich selber gesehen. Ich glaube schon, dass in WH öfters mal ein Auge geschmissen wird.....



Ich habe dort auch schon den Bundesgrenzschutz am Strand getroffen. Ebenfalls etliche Streifenwagen gesehen und, und, und... aber mich hat noch niemand, jemals an der deutschen Küste nach meinem Angelschein gefragt und ich war auch schon ein paar mal dort :- 

Edit:
Ich habe übrigends auch mit "ja" gestimmt aber für notwendig halte ich eine solche Regelung nicht :- zumindest nicht für angler.


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dort auch schon den Bundesgrenzschutz am Strand getroffen. Ebenfalls etliche Streifenwagen gesehen und, und, und... aber mich hat noch niemand, jemals an der deutschen Küste nach meinem Angelschein gefragt und ich war auch schon ein paar mal dort :-



Ich durfte 3 mal feststellen, dass die Polizei da gerne mal nach Angelscheinen fragt. Bin oft zum Brandungsangeln dort hingefahren. Ich würde, wie gesagt, 3 Mal kontrolliert, aber immer nur Nachts. Ich find das schon gut, wenn die Polizisten das mal machen..... Am Tag hab ich nur mal das Boot gesehen, wie es an die BB´s rangefahren ist und die BGS´ler mit dem Kescher die Angelscheine entgegengenommen haben... :q  #6


----------



## Skorpion (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

ich hab für ne Fangbegrenzung gestimmt. Es gibt Tage wo die Mefos einfach im Schwarm da sind und da kann man auch mehr als nur drei Fangen. Ich kenne Bilder mit 12 Forellen auf einem Stein. 
Es wird immer Angler geben die alles mitnehmen. Und wenn diese so einen Tag erwischen dann wird alles mitgenommen was raus kommt.  Ich hab so einen Tag noch nicht gehabt, wenn das aber irgendwann mal so sein sollte, dann werden 2 schöne Mefos mitgenommen und der Rest darf weiter schwimmen  :g 

Nicht jeder hat solche Einstellung:


> Ich habe auch schon eine fette "Ü-50" releast, weil ich schon eine 74er am Gürtel hatte! Ein erhebendes Gefühl (sollte jeder mal ausprobieren!) !



deshalb wäre  eine Fangbegrenzung schon Sinnvoll #6


----------



## havkat (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				AudiGott schrieb:
			
		

> Weil was ich schon erlebt habe . Das Leute echt jeden Tag los fahren um so viel wie möglich des kostbaren Silbers aus der Ostsee zu zerren !!



Wusste nicht, dass datt so einfach ist. 

Spassss beiseite. 
Könnte mit ´ner Fangbegrenzung gut leben, vor allem wenn ich an diese unsäglichen Grönländerschlachtereien denke.

Wer drei *ordentliche* Meerforellen auf´m Trockenen hat, sollte doch eigentlich zufrieden nach Hause gehen können.

Mir reicht da schon eine........


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Ich hab auch mal für "ja" gestimmt...

Obwohl einer wie ich, der ein oder zweimal im jahr für insgesamt 3 - 4 Wochen an die Küste kommt ruhigen Gewissens auch mehr mitnehmen könnte... Aber Tagesfangbeschränkungen sind grundsätzlich eine gute Sache (Ausnahmen bilden da wohl diverse verbuttete Weißfisch, Barsch und andere Bestände) 

Davon abgesehen würde ich vermutlich nach meiner ersten Mefo überhaupt (Bin ja noch "Jungfrau" ) vor Aufregung sowieso nicht mehr angeln können wegen dem Zitternm in den Pfoten


----------



## Dorschdiggler (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

..eindeutig *JA*...allerdings....jeder, der ein klein wenig länger auf Mefos angelt wird dies eh' nicht viel anders handhaben.
Da ich bisher noch nicht in der Lage war mehr als zwei massige Fische gefangen zu haben, hat sich mir die Frage allerdings noch nicht gestellt.
Wenn ich dann allerdings - letztes Jahr so geschehen - "Kollegen" sehe, die mit 8 Fischen (zwischen knapp 40 - 42 cm  :r ) den Strand verlassen, dann halte ich ein Limit für richtig.

@ Steffen

Danach brauchst Du erstmal einen Schnaps und 'ne gepflegte Zigarette...Vielleicht kann ich ja dabei sein  :q  #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

ich hoffe inständigst daß Du dabei bist Vossi #h

Ostern mit der Fliege! Hab ich mir fest vorgenommen meine "kleine" Zweihänderin zum Einsatz zu bringen, bis jetzt hat die Gute immer nur Barsche im Main "gestreamert" Wird Zeit für den Salzwassereinsatz


----------



## Rosi (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Diejenigen Angler, die wirklich regelmäßig und auch mehrere Meerforellen fangen, die gehen zu 90% auch anders mit den Fischen um, als jemand der vielleicht mal einen großen Fang landet oder generell seltener zum fischen kommt. Ich kenne niemanden der schon viele mefos gefangen hat /regelmäßig fängt und alle die maßig sind auch abschlägt. Niemanden.
> Wie lange steht man denn, auch als erfahrener Mefoangler, für jeden einzelnen Fisch im Wasser und wieviele Kilometer legen viele jedes Jahr dafür zurück? Keiner kann mir erzählen dass diese angelei "lukrativ" ist. Und gerade deshalb macht es auch keinen Unterschied ob ich 3,5 oder 8 Fische mit nach Hause nehme. Bei den meisten kommt das ohnehin nur sehr selten vor. Und diejenigen, die soetwas "öfter" haben, die fahren nicht wegen der Fangmenge zum Mefofischen, sondern wegen des FANG- und ANGELERLEBNISSES und regulieren ihren Fang selbst (eigen Schonmaße, -zeiten, gebiete...)
> Ich glaube natürlich, dass es auch andere Mentalitäten gibt aber ich glaube nicht dass die in's Gewicht fallen. Wenn überhaupt irgendetwas in's Gewicht fällt sind es ohnehin die Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer. Allerdings finde ich die Argumente, die darauf abzielen, dass das ohnehin die schlimmsten und die verursacher allen Übels sind äußerst überflüssig.


 
So sehe ich das auch. Die reinen Mefofischer sind eine Spezi für sich! Dagegen sind die Brandungsangler schwer schleppende, nach Wattis stinkende und viele Fische -Fänger. Ein Mefoangler hat saubere Kleidung, trägt eine Rute und ist froh, wenn er an meiner Heimatküste im Monat eine silberne Meerforelle überlistet. Und wenn da irgendwo eine braune Stelle ist, wird der Fisch zurückgesetzt. Leute, die Mefos sind hier was ganz besonderes!  3 auf einmal ist für die Bootsangler. Die schleppen den halben Tag in 10m Tiefe, da braucht es eine Fangbegrenzung!


----------



## marioschreiber (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Diejenigen Angler, die wirklich regelmäßig und auch mehrere Meerforellen fangen, die gehen zu 90% auch anders mit den Fischen um, als jemand der vielleicht mal einen großen Fang landet oder generell seltener zum fischen kommt. Ich kenne niemanden der schon viele mefos gefangen hat /regelmäßig fängt und alle die maßig sind auch abschlägt. Niemanden.
> Wie lange steht man denn, auch als erfahrener Mefoangler, für jeden einzelnen Fisch im Wasser und wieviele Kilometer legen viele jedes Jahr dafür zurück? Keiner kann mir erzählen dass diese angelei "lukrativ" ist. Und gerade deshalb macht es auch keinen Unterschied ob ich 3,5 oder 8 Fische mit nach Hause nehme. Bei den meisten kommt das ohnehin nur sehr selten vor. Und diejenigen, die soetwas "öfter" haben, die fahren nicht wegen der Fangmenge zum Mefofischen, sondern wegen des FANG- und ANGELERLEBNISSES und regulieren ihren Fang selbst (eigen Schonmaße, -zeiten, gebiete...)
> Ich glaube natürlich, dass es auch andere Mentalitäten gibt aber ich glaube nicht dass die in's Gewicht fallen.


 
|good:  Dem kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen !:m


----------



## HD4ever (15. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> 3 auf einmal ist für die Bootsangler. Die schleppen den halben Tag in 10m Tiefe, da braucht es eine Fangbegrenzung!



würd mich ja auch mal interessieren wie deren Fänge so aussehen .....
Glaub ja nicht das sie so die Massen fangen - aber wenn man die Boote sich so anguckt die vollgespickt sind mit Schleppruten ....   |kopfkrat
10 Ruten pro Boot sind da ja echt keine Seltenheit ....


----------



## folkfriend (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				jhansen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich denke auch das man nicht mehr als zwei oder drei Fische entnehmen sollte.|gr: Wenn ich mal das Glück habe und zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort binn und es alle paar Min. in meiner Rute rumpst nehme ich auch nur die 2-3 größten Fische mit und lass den anderen Ihre Freiheit auch wenn die maßig sind.Und wann erlebt man schon mal solche Sternstunden. |kopfkrat




....genau, sowürde ich es auch machen !
2 - 3 Mefo`s sind auf jeden Fall genug !#6
(Ich freue mich schon wenn ich nur eine fange ! )


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Wusste nicht, dass datt so einfach ist.
> 
> Spassss beiseite.
> Könnte mit ´ner Fangbegrenzung gut leben, vor allem wenn ich an diese unsäglichen Grönländerschlachtereien denke.
> ...



Jap genau so seh ich das auch!  #6


----------



## Rosi (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> würd mich ja auch mal interessieren wie deren Fänge so aussehen .....
> Glaub ja nicht das sie so die Massen fangen - aber wenn man die Boote sich so anguckt die vollgespickt sind mit Schleppruten .... |kopfkrat
> 10 Ruten pro Boot sind da ja echt keine Seltenheit ....


 
Bei mir werden morgens regelmäßig die Fänge des vergangenen Tages auf Arbeit ausgewertet. Ich hatte mit meinen 4 Meerforellen die Wenigsten im letzten Jahr. Einer fährt regelmäßig bis nach Rügen, der hatte 6 mehr als ich. Sein Kumpel fing 8, davon eine von 78cm. Dann sind da noch die Bootsangler mit ihren Downriggern. Mir würde ja dabei die Bewegung und die Spannung fehlen. Aber auf jeden Fall fangen die viel mehr Fische. Nicht nur Meerforellen, auch Dorsch.

Aber nicht mit 10 Ruten, dazu reichen die 3 erlaubten aus. Es wird auch viel kontrolliert, viel mehr als von Land. Ich denke die Bootsangler verhalten sich genauso sportlich wie die Landangler. Da sie ja mit dem Boot eine viel größere Fläche abfischen und mit dem Downrigger schön weit runter kommen, fangen sie eben auch mehr Fisch. Da ist die Fangbegrenzung für Meerforelle sinnvoll. Wir haben die hier schon.


----------



## Ron (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Ich weiß zwar nicht wohin es führen soll, wenn alle mit JA stimmen - mal abgesehen davon das die Boardtendenz klar wird (war sie mir vorher schon..)

Aber WENN eine solche Fangbegrenzung kommt, kann ich prima damit leben...

Wer soviel Silber aus der Ostsee "zerrt" und jeden Tag da rumhampelt, der sollte sich über sein Leben mal grundsätzlich gedanken machen...oder Fischer werden


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				Ron schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß zwar nicht wohin es führen soll, wenn alle mit JA stimmen - mal abgesehen davon das die Boardtendenz klar wird (war sie mir vorher schon..)
> 
> Aber WENN eine solche Fangbegrenzung kommt, kann ich prima damit leben...
> 
> Wer soviel Silber aus der Ostsee "zerrt" und jeden Tag da rumhampelt, der sollte sich über sein Leben mal grundsätzlich gedanken machen...oder Fischer werden



Also mir kam es die letzten Tage so vor, als wenn alle bessen sind.... Jeder aber auch wirklich jeder hatte 2-5 Mefo´s am Galgen. AudiGott kann das bestätigen! Ich gönn den Jungs das schon, aber dann jeden Tag alles abgreifen, was geht, kann ich nicht verstehen. In den Frühjahrs- und Herbstmonaten muss es ja öfters vorkommen, dass man solche Massenfänge machen kann  |kopfkrat . Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das irgendwann mal auch in SH beschlossen wird, wenn in Meck.-Pom. das schon Gesetz ist.... War ja mit dem (ich trau mich das gar nicht zu schreiben  :q ) Dorsch auch so........


----------



## Ron (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

"Also mir kam es die letzten Tage so vor, als wenn alle bessen sind...."

Ja...so ist es dann wohl auch...
Aber wie Findling so treffen schrieb - wer regelmäßig Fische fängt bzw. schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat was die Angelei betrifft, der wird irgendwann automatisch ruhiger...

Mein liebste Hobby ist es, eine schöne Forelle im beisein von Nichtfängern paddeln zu lassen...:q 

Meine max. Entnahme war 2 Stück...
Mehr kann und will ich pro Woche ich auch nicht verwerten...


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Ja genau. Das Verwerten ist eine Sache für sich. Einige bunkern gerne Fische und andere geben sie ab. Ich glaube nicht, dass man 11 Mefos in kürzester Zeit für sich selbst verwerten kann. Ich könnte es jedenfalls nicht. Wie ich schon schrieb, reicht mir eine. Ich geh vielleicht mal 2 max. 3 mal die Woche los. Ich ärger mich auch nicht, wenn ich mal nix habe..... Gestern hatte ich nur einen Biss und ich war dennoch glücklich. Die Mefo´s müssen auch mal gewinnen und können nicht immer als Verlierer einen Landgang machen!!!! #h


----------



## Kurzer (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

:c Wäre froh wenn ich eine fangen würde  und Ihr redet von Fangbegrenzung?!|gr:|kopfkrat  Jetzt bin ich zu tode deprimiert:q .

Finde ein solche Begrenzung aber Ok, möchte ja auch das meine kommenden Kinder evtl. diesen Fischen mal nachstellen können.|supergri 

Gruß


----------



## Louis (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				jhansen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich denke auch das man nicht mehr als zwei oder drei Fische entnehmen sollte.|gr: Wenn ich mal das Glück habe und zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort binn und es alle paar Min. in meiner Rute rumpst nehme ich auch nur die 2-3 größten Fische mit und lass den anderen Ihre Freiheit auch wenn die maßig sind.Und wann erlebt man schon mal solche Sternstunden. |kopfkrat



Ich persönlich gehe da sogar einen Schritt weiter. Ich höre auf, wenn ich die 2 oder 3 gefangen habe. 
...falls ich sie denn jemals fangen werde...


----------



## gofishing (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

3 Fische pro Tag
Mindestmaß von 50 cm
Mindestalter 25 Jahre


Nur weil einige nicht die Anzahl Fische landen können wie Ihr Nebenmann wollt  Ihr diese beschränken??
Unsportlich in meinen Augen.

Mein persönliches mindestmaß ist 50.
Mein Ziel ne 80ger.
Tränen in den Augen habe ich wenn hier einer ein pic einer totgeschlagenen 42ger ins board stellt.

Wenn ich 10 75ger fangen würde, würde ich sie alle mitnehmen.
Wer etwas anderes von sich sagt der lügt !!!!!!!!!!



Statt nun alle einzuschränken solltet Ihr lieber losgehen einen schönen Fisch fangen.
Diejenigen die regelmäßig fischen posten hierzu sowieso nichts. Was mit der Menge der entnommenen Anzahl aber nichts zutun hat.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Kurzer (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Hallo Ralph,#h 

hast ja recht, aber ich habe persönlich irgendwie immer einen Klemmer wenn man beim Angeln vom Sport|uhoh:  redet. Als "neidischer" Nichtsfänger bezüglich Mefos kann ich Deine Argumente voll verstehen. Wenn Du jedoch von "unsportlich" redest, stellt sich die Frage ob Du Angeln als Wettkampf siehst sowie mehrere Angler dort sind?! Ich meine man verwertet die Fische doch in der Regel auch...wenn ich daran denke bekomm ich schon wieder Hunger...:q 

Übrigens 10 Mefos von 75cm, so in etwa hab ich mir meinen DK-Urlaub vorgestellt und erträumt|rolleyes . Gefangen hab ich nicht eine!:r 

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch!!!!!#d 

Gruß


----------



## gofishing (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

@Kurzer

Was sollte ich denn mißverstehn, sorry habe nix gefunden.


Im Volksmund heißt es ja immer so schön Angelsport.
Angeln ist für mich in erster Linie Entspannung.
Wettkampfangeln garantiert noch nie mein Ding.

Die "richtige" Einstellung zum MeFo-Fischen bekommt man nicht mit der Quantität der gefangenen Fische sondern mit der Qualität.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

@praetorianer

Ich habe nicht gesagt das ich 10 St. für mich persönlich entnehmen würde.
Wir frieren bei uns keinen Fisch ein.
Verschenkt habe ich auch schon genug, aber die meisten released.

Das war ja auch nur mal ein Extrembeispiel meinerseits.


TL

Ralph


----------



## Ron (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Mindestalter 25 Jahre


Wer jetzt? Angler oder Fisch?|kopfkrat 




			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich 10 75ger fangen würde, würde ich sie alle mitnehmen.
> Wer etwas anderes von sich sagt der lügt !!!!!!!!!!


 
Tja Ralph...dann bin ich wohl ein Lügner...


----------



## gofishing (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

@praetorianer
Auf den Fisch des Lebens warten wir doch alle.

Was ist eigentlich ein guter Fisch ???

Für den einen eine 45ger für den anderen eine 50ger für den nächsten eine 60ger.

@Ron

Das war so richtig glaubhaft von Dir !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


TL

Ralph


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Nur weil einige nicht die Anzahl Fische landen können wie Ihr Nebenmann wollt  Ihr diese beschränken??
> Unsportlich in meinen Augen.
> 
> Wenn ich 10 75ger fangen würde, würde ich sie alle mitnehmen.
> ...



Zu Satz 1: Unterstellst Du da Neid??? Das wäre unsportlich  :m (ist echt nicht böse gemeint!!!!)
Zu Satz 2: Ich würde keine 10 Mefo´s mitnehmen! Meinst Du jetzt, dass ich lüge???  NEIN ich lüge nicht! 
Zu Satz 3: Ich gehe regelmäßig los und sehe oft, dass viele kleine entnommen werden. Gut ich hab auch ne 42iger mitgenommen, hab mich darüber mit anderen unterhalten und mir ist klar geworden, dass das nicht so korrekt war. Naja was heißt korrekt? Der Fisch war maßig und blank. Vom Gesetz her i.O. Das ist alles nur eine persönliche Entscheidung! Ich werde aber die nächsten kleinen auch wieder R! Ab 50 cm ist dann wohl besser oder? 

Ist alles nicht böse gemeint Ralph!!!!!  :m  #h


----------



## Louis (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Gut ich hab auch ne 42iger mitgenommen, hab mich darüber mit anderen unterhalten und mir ist klar geworden, dass das nicht so korrekt war. Naja was heißt korrekt? Der Fisch war maßig und blank. Vom Gesetz her i.O. Das ist alles nur eine persönliche Entscheidung! Ich werde aber die nächsten kleinen auch wieder R! Ab 50 cm ist dann wohl besser oder? 

Bist Du vom Gesetz her nicht eher verpflichtet, sie mitzunehmen, und dann aufzuhören, wenn Du sie nicht mehr sinnvoll verwerten kannst?


----------



## Kurzer (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Was hab ich da nur angestoßen?#d 
Hallo hallo?!

der Ralph hat da ExtremBEISPIELE genannt!!!! Legt doch bitte nicht alles auf die Goldwaage.

Gruß


----------



## gofishing (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Wenn schon dann Silberwaage !!!!!!! |supergri


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Gut ich hab auch ne 42iger mitgenommen, hab mich darüber mit anderen unterhalten und mir ist klar geworden, dass das nicht so korrekt war. Naja was heißt korrekt? Der Fisch war maßig und blank. Vom Gesetz her i.O. Das ist alles nur eine persönliche Entscheidung! Ich werde aber die nächsten kleinen auch wieder R! Ab 50 cm ist dann wohl besser oder?
> 
> Bist Du vom Gesetz her nicht eher verpflichtet, sie mitzunehmen, und dann aufzuhören, wenn Du sie nicht mehr sinnvoll verwerten kannst?



Jap das stimmt!


----------



## gofishing (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Hört doch bitte mal auf etwas zu posten und gleichzeitig zu entschuldigen.
Bis jetzt gab es noch keinen Anlass dazu und das wollen wir doch auch so beibehalten.
Ich schreibe doch nur meine Meinung dazu wie Ihr das auch tut.


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Was hab ich da nur angestoßen?#d
> Hallo hallo?!
> 
> der Ralph hat da ExtremBEISPIELE genannt!!!! Legt doch bitte nicht alles auf die Goldwaage.
> ...



Ich leg nix auf die Waage, außer mal nen Fisch löl, aber wenn Ralphi sowas sagt, muss er mit recall rechnen. Solange sowas im gesitteten Rahmen bleibt, ist doch alles roger! Wir zoffen uns ja nicht. Alles ne ganz normale Diskussion...... :m


----------



## gofishing (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

@Louis

Du bist ja ein ganz Gesetzestreuer.
Nervt es Dich nicht das Dich alle in der Stadt anhupen nur weil Du der einzige bist der 50 fährt. |supergri 


PS. Ich gehöre auch dazu


Gruß

Ralph


----------



## gofishing (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Für wat soll ich denn jetzt abstimmen.

Es ist weder von einer Jahreszeit noch von einer Anzahl die Rede. 
In meinen Augen nur eine Laberumfrage (sorry). #c 


Man(n) könnte ja auch noch die Tage einschränken an denen ich ans Wasser darf. Machen Vereine mit Salmonidenstrecken teilsweise ja auch.

Und einen Küstenschein (natürlich mit Prüfung) bräuchte ich auch noch in meiner Sammlung.

Falls ich was vergessen habe um das fischen an der Küste zu vermiesen bitte nachposten.


TL

Ralph


----------



## Ron (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Das war so richtig glaubhaft von Dir !!


 
Urteile nicht so voreilig über Leute, die Du nicht kennst...

P.S. Ich habe Dir mal ein paar Ausrufezeichen geklaut...dann wirkt das ganze nicht ganz so laut:q


----------



## Sylverpasi (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> Für wat soll ich denn jetzt abstimmen.
> 
> Es ist weder von einer Jahreszeit noch von einer Anzahl die Rede.
> In meinen Augen nur eine Laberumfrage (sorry). #c
> ...



Das ist in meinen Augen kein vermiesen. Ob das ne Laberumfrage ist weiß ich nicht. Musst mal AudiGott fragen. Wahrscheinlich wollte er nur wissen, wie die anderen mit einer Mehrzahl von Mefo´s umgehen. Er will bestimmt nichts böses damit bezwecken. Sicher war schon die Rede von der Anzahl der gefangenen Mefo´s. Die meisten wären mit 3/Tag einverstanden, so wie es in Meck.-Pom. schon Gesetz ist.......


----------



## gofishing (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

@Ron

Die Anzahl sollte nur die Gewichtung darstellen nicht die Lautstärke.

Ich urteile hier über gar keinen. Einschätzen kann ich aber schon einige.

Da ich hier nicht ständig poste, mal etwas grundsätzliches über meine Person.

Ich bin noch nie mit mehr als 2 Mefos nach hause gefahren.


TL

Ralph


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Mal wieder eine sehr sehr heiße Debatte. Ist aber gut so.
Ich werde aber an der Abstimmung nicht teilnehmen, da sie mir so einfach nicht gefällt. Eine Begrenzung wie in MeckPomm ist grundsätzlich kein Problem und man wird meist nicht in die Verlegenheit kommen, die Grenze zu überschreiten, da dort auch 45cm Mindestmaß gelten.
Aber die Diskussionen hier sind irgendwo auch nicht wirklich ehrlich. Wer bitte entscheidet sich bei 10 Fischen dafür, die besten 3 mitzunehmen? Und bitte wie macht ihr das?? Legt ihr die Fische solange aufs Ufer, habt ihr einen Setzkescher oder sagt Petrus euch vorher: Heute gibts 10x Silber. Ich würde nur die 70+ abschlagen? Und wenn ihr dann 3 entnommen habt, kommt eine 90er und die wird releast??  :q  :q  :q  :q 
Mir wären daher Anhebungen der Maße am liebsten. Ich setze auch auf meinem Boot fast alles unter 50 zurück - es sei denn, der Fisch ist zu stark verletzt. Aber auch die Anhebung der Mindestmaße ist so eine Sache, denn Netze kennen keine Mindestmaße. Der Angler, der dann endlich mal eine Forelle gefangen hat, soll sie schwimmen lassen und die läuft dann direkt ins nächste Netz. Irgendwo alles so ein bischen balla balla....

Ich finde, es kann so bleiben, wie es ist. Es geht hier nicht um Laichfische. Der
Anfänger wird seine erste Forelle in der Regel mitnehmen und wohl auch die zweite - selbst wenn sie dann nur 39,5 ist.
Die Leute, die in ihrem Leben schon so einige Fische gelandet haben, gehen das alles etwas ruhiger an. Auch das ist normal. 

Noch etwas zur Verwertung: Ich entnehme meine Forellen und verwerte diese
gern. Fische bis 60 gehen in Topf, Pfanne oder in den Heißräucher. Alles über 60 geht in den Kalträucher. Wir sind zu viert zu Hause. Meine Söhne sind 18 und 20. Was glaubt ihr, was da übrig bleibt, wenn ich eine Kiloseite am Abend
aufschneide? :m 
Verschenken muß ich da kaum etwas. Aber wir alle essen sehr gern Fisch und genießen ihn mindestens einmal die Woche. Daran kann ich nichts Verwerfliches sehen. Der Bestand an Meerforellen ist eigentlich sehr gut. Die
Angelei erstreckt sich oft nur auf wenige Wochen im Jahr und die in dieser Zeit
gefangenen und wirklich "reifen" Fische kann man nach meiner Meinung für den
eigenen Gebrauch gern entnehmen.
Trotzdem habe ich mich auch schon mit vielen Leuten angelegt, wenn es um
die Präsentation dieser "Sternstunden" geht. Ich mag es einfach nicht, wenn
Strecken gelegt werden, volle Fischkisten oder Filetmauern fotografiert werden. Es geht mir bei jedem der Fänge um den einzelnen Fisch, den ich vor mir habe. Das Erinnerungsfoto mache ich vom einzelnen Fisch. Fisch- oder Filetberge habe für mich mit meinem Hobby dann nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Die erste Mefo die ich vom Strand aus gefangen habe, hatte genau 80cm (... ja, ich habe auch Fotos von dem Fisch...). Eine traumhafte Forelle die garantiert fast jeder mitgenommen hätte. Der Fisch war allerdings nicht richtig blank. Nicht braun, aber auch nicht richtig silbern. Ich habe mich daher entschlossen den Fisch wieder zu releasen und es war ein geniales Gefühl dieses U-Boot vondannen ziehen zu sehen. Ich würde mich heute wieder so entscheiden und weine dem Fisch keine träne dabei nach. Ebenso würde ich von 10 x 75ern garantiert nicht alle tothauen. Ich würde vielleicht 3 mitnehmen und den rest releasen. Auch wenn die 11. dann 85cm hätte würde ich sie wieder ziehen lassen. 
@Ralph jeden, der anders denkt und/oder anders handelt als Du, als Lügner oder unglaubwürdig hinzustellen, ist ein Zeichen von Schwäche und Unsicherheit. Würd ich mal drüber nachdenken.
Gruß


----------



## Louis (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				gofishing schrieb:
			
		

> @Louis
> 
> Du bist ja ein ganz Gesetzestreuer.
> Nervt es Dich nicht das Dich alle in der Stadt anhupen nur weil Du der einzige bist der 50 fährt. |supergri
> ...



Nö, aber vielleicht gehöre ich zu denjenigen, die schonmal einen unterm Auto vorgezogen haben, der noch leben könnte, wenn alle 50 gefahren wären. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht?

PS zum PS:

Dann ist ja gut :m


----------



## Ron (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> ..jeden, der anders denkt und/oder anders handelt als Du, als Lügner oder unglaubwürdig hinzustellen, ist ein Zeichen von Schwäche und Unsicherheit. Würd ich mal drüber nachdenken.
> Gruß


|good:


----------



## Tiffy (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Ich habe mit NEIN gestimmt.

Nicht weil ich dafür wäre das jeder jede Forelle entnimmt, sondern weil es mir einfach zuwieder ist das eine solche Diskussion, wo die Angler sich mal wieder selbst beschränken und ins Abseits stellen möchten, überhaupt geführt wird.

Für mich gibt es sowas wie ethische Grundsätze beim Angeln. Angeln des Angeln wegens wobei sich der Erfolg einer für mich gelungenen Angeltour niemals an der Menge Fische die ich gefangen habe messen lassen wird. Es spielen eine ganze Menge anderer Faktoren eine Rolle wie z.B. die Kameradschaft unter Angelkollegen und der Erholungsfaktor. 

Ich denke das hier das "Vorleben" mehr bringt wie jede selbstgemachte Beschränkung.


----------



## Ron (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Vielleicht sollten wir diese Diskussion hier lieber einstellen ( ich lasse es zumindest nach diesem Beitrag)..
Es wurde viel gutes- aber auch viel Unsinn in diesem Thread geposted..

Die Frage nach einer Fangbegrenzung führt ins Leere.......

Jeder entscheidet für sich und nach dem jeweiligen F.gesetz. #6


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Fangbegrenzung ???
Ich glaube ich spinne ?

Da düse ich 10 mal im Jahr an die Küste , wenn überhaupt, und fange davon 8 mal nicht eine MeFo und beim 9. mal fange ich dann 5 oder sogar mehr und soll mich dann begrenzen ????
Mit einem tollen und wunderbaren Gefühl würde ich sogar 8 MeFo entnehmen!! Denn meine 8 oder 10 MeFo´s die ich vielleicht das ganze Jahr über gefange habe, stehen in gar keiner Weise gegenüber den Nebenerwerbsfischer und Berufsfischer, die keine Fangbegrenzung haben und kleinste und weit untermaßige Jungmefo´s als Ostsee-Lachse verscherbeln!

Da soll ich mich als Angler, der noch Hege und Pflege betreibt, kasteien und ne Fangbegrenzung ausüben ??? Mann, ich glaube mir wird übel. :v 

Und jetzt kommt mir keiner mit dem Argument, "wenn jeder Angler so denkt"
Pahh... wir Angler rotten keine Fischart aus, wir fischen nur mit einem Haken und einer Leine aber Berufs- und Nebenerwerbsfischer haben riesen Netze, die teilweise auch noch gestaffelt aufgestellt sind und warten über Nacht das die Netzt hübsch voll sind. Und wenn sie auch jeden 2. Tag nur voll sind, glaubt ja nicht das einer von denen ein relaese macht, also sagt: ich lass mal eine paar MeFo´s wieder zurück.
Nicht wahr`?? Das Netzproblem kennen wir doch alle oder ? |evil: 

Somit habe ich mit NEIN gestimmt.


----------



## gofishing (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



> @Ralph jeden, der anders denkt und/oder anders handelt als Du, als Lügner oder unglaubwürdig hinzustellen, ist ein Zeichen von Schwäche und Unsicherheit. Würd ich mal drüber nachdenken.



Ich habe keinen der anders denkt oder handelt als Lügner dargestellt. Bitte hier nicht die Tatsachen verdrehen.

Zugegeben es ist ein Zeichen von Schwäche meinerseits gewesen in solchen thread etwas zu posten.
Über meine angebliche Schwäche und Unsicherheit werde ich mal mit einem Lächeln hinnehmen. Da habe ich hier schon schlimmeren Schwachsinn gelesen.

Und das man braune wieder schwimmen läßt muß man hier wohl auch keinem mehr erzählen.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

hmmm...
dann hab ich dich vielleicht missverstanden. Evtl. ist die Formulierung aber auch so ausgelegt, dass sie eben geade dazu einlädt, wenn nicht sogar provoziert.

Ich werde mich hier jedenfalls nicht in persönliche Stichelein hineinziehen lassen. Das ich die "braune" wie Du so schön sagst released habe, hat hier damals nicht jeder als so selbstverständlich angesehen wie Du es gerade hinstellst. :-gab eine riesen Diskussion mit allem drum und drann. War eines meiner ersten Postings und ist mir deshalb recht gut in Erinnerung geblieben.

Ich gönne euch jedenfalls eure mefos, auch wenn es mehrere sind. Es kommen ohnehin genügend Schneidertage auf jede gefangene Forelle. In diesem Sinne:  

Viel Petri und haut sie raus!

!!!Lasst den Thread versieden, hat keinen Sinn und führt zu nix!!!


----------



## gofishing (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

@Findling

Wenn die Mefo nicht richtig silber ist, ist sie für mich braun.
Und wenn andere solche Fische wieder schwimmen lassen freud es mich.

Gönnen tue ich auch jedem seinen Silberbarren, egal ob ich was fange oder nicht.


TL

Ralph


----------



## AudiGott1984 (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Hallo ich habe diese Umfrage lediglich gestartet um zu wissen wie ihr über eine Fangbegrenzung denkt !


Wenn ich gewußt hätte das das so ausartet hätte ich das sein lassen !!

Letztendlich muß das eh jeder für sich selber entscheiden !



MfG Maik


----------



## Fxndlxng (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Ist zwar OT aber hier mal etwas zum entspannen und träumen...


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Was für ein Quatsch.

Rechnet mal Angeltage gegen Fangzahl....

Auch Blödsinn...

Warum keine braunen Fische mitnehmen, die haben wenigstens abgelaicht.
Der 60er Überspringer hat das nicht.
WITZ!!!!!!!!! Oder auch nicht.

Wer 10 75er an einem Tag fängt soll auch die 85er totschlagen.
Was sonst?

Wer drei Fische gefangen hat MUSS aufhören mit angeln oder den Haken abmachen sonst verangelt er noch Untermassige.

Meine Güte die Diskussion ist total absurd.

Übrigens eine Über55er zu releasen ist wirklich ein geiles Gefühl.

Wenn man es denn kann....


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

ich halte von einer Fangbegrenzung bei der Meerforelle rein garnichts.

@gofishing

10 *75cm Meerforellen entnehmen, das machts auch nur einmal. 

Wenn dann noch einen Tag erwischt, wo dein Auto mindestens 2km entfernt steht und Du das ganze Gewicht der Fische zum Auto schleppen must, dann hörst beim nächsten Angeltag bei der 3 dritten auf. Ich schwöre Dir das! Ich kann da aus Erfahrung sprechen. hatte Anfang der 90er mal einen Tag, wo ich 9 Meerforellen, die kleinste 10 Pfund und die schwerste 18 Pfund hatte. Leider stand mein Auto mindestens 2,5km(1 Strecke) entfernt und ich musste 2 mal die Strecke laufen 2*5km laufen. hatte einen Angelkollegen, der an diesem Tag nix gefangen hatte 3 abgegeben. Danach war ich so durchgeschwitzt und fertig, das ich mir geschworen habe, sowas nie wieder zu machen. 

@ dolfin

gutes posting

ich halte von  einem gesetzlichen Fanglimit auch nix, sollte lieber jeder selbst haben

Höheres Mindestmaß=> grössere Maschenweiten bei den Netzen und Kontrolle von Mindestabständen der Netze von den Stränden und der max.Netzlänge wäre angemessener.

Mir macht es allerdings auch mehr Spass eine schöne knapp 50cm zu releasen zwischen Nichtfängern


----------



## Nordangler (17. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Komische Umfrage.
Auch hier noch Fanglimit ??
200 Meter vor mir ist alles zugepflastert mit Meerforellenstellnetzen. Selber stehe ich x mal am Wasser und fange nicht eine Mefo. Dann fange ich mal eine oder 2. Und alle 3 Jahre habe ich das sauglück über 4 Stück zu fangen an einem Tag.
Ich selber habe schon einige zurückgesetzt, weil ich mit meinen Fang eh schon genug hatte oder der Fisch einen tollen Fight hingelegt hat.
Aber das sollte doch jeder Angler selbst bestimmen.

Sven

Fanglimit auf Mefo  nein.


----------



## der_Jig (17. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Ich habe auch für NEIN gestimmt.
Denke einfach, dass es wirklich selten ist, dass man mehr als 2 Fische am Tag fängt. Es ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht lukrativ, denn die Angelei auf Meerforellen ist so ziemlich die teuerste und langwierigste Angelei, die ich persönlich in Deutschland kenne.
Und wenn man wirklich mal einen Tag hat, an dem einem alles gelingt und man vielleicht auch mal 3 oder mehr Fische fängt, warum nicht? Ein solches Ereignis ist wirklich selten und wenn man den Fisch dann zu Haus einfriert oder seinen Verwandten/Nachbarn eine Freude macht (so wie ich das mache, durch ein großes Essen oder so), ist doch alles ok.

Naja, das ist ja auch nur meine Meinung!

Mal nebenbei, ich war nun schon dreimal mit seatrout los und hab ordentlich mit seinem klasse Gerät und tollen Wobblern, Blinkern, etc. gefischt und noch nicht einmal einen Fischkontakt gehabt!
Ich denke das zeigt auch, dass es nicht unbedingt eine Fangbegrentung geben muss.

Gruß aus Kiel,

Philip


----------



## Gator01 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Ob die Fischer auch ne Grenze kennen ??? Ich bin trotzdem dafür....


----------



## Gnilftz (17. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				Bellyboatangler schrieb:
			
		

> ich halte von  einem gesetzlichen Fanglimit auch nix, sollte lieber jeder selbst haben
> 
> Höheres Mindestmaß=> grössere Maschenweiten bei den Netzen und Kontrolle von Mindestabständen der Netze von den Stränden und der max.Netzlänge wäre angemessener.



Wenn sich jeder selbst ein büschen zurücknimmt und nicht alles abschlägt, dann braucht es auch kein Fanglimit.

Aber n höheres Mindestmaß, größere Netzmaschen und mehr Abstand der Netze zur Küste, dat hätte schon wat. Und wenn dat Ganze dann auch mal kontolliert werden würde.. 

Gruß
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (17. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich jeder selbst ein büschen zurücknimmt und nicht alles abschlägt, dann braucht es auch kein Fanglimit.
> 
> Aber n höheres Mindestmaß, größere Netzmaschen und mehr Abstand der Netze zur Küste, dat hätte schon wat. Und wenn dat Ganze dann auch mal kontolliert werden würde..
> 
> ...



Jo Heiko! Das wäre dann natürlich das optimalste!!!!!!  |good:


----------



## mefohunter84 (17. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Tja Heiko, genau so ist`s!  #6  Das wäre auch mein Wunsch. Doch leider ist das Leben ja bekanntlich kein "Wunschkonzert"!     #d 
Man sollte dort anfangen, wo man auch selber etwas bewegen kann. Dann ist es besonders schön, wenn sich Erfolge einstellen. Leider dürfte das in diesem Falle ja recht schwer werden.
Aber der Glaube versetzt ja bekanntlich Berge. Es sollten wirklich *ALLE* an einem Strick ziehen ( in die selbe Richtung )!  #6 
Aber der Mensch ist ja bekanntlich des Menschen Wolf!  |wavey:


----------



## Gnilftz (17. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Es sollten wirklich *ALLE* an einem Strick ziehen ( in die selbe Richtung )!  #6



Leider schaffen es ja nicht mal die Angler an einem Strick zu ziehen und schon gar nicht in die gleiche Richtung. 

Gruß 

Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Sejerlänner (17. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

|kopfkrat Es gibt schon zuviele Ge,-Verbote die niemand kontrolliert


----------



## fly-stop (18. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Hallo Leute !
Ich bin auf jedenfall für eine Fangbegrenzung von drei Fischen.
Denn es gibt (selten)Sternstunden wo man viel Fisch fangen kann. So wie gestern im bereich der Eckernförder Bucht. Ich selbst habe gestern in 2 Std. Zwei Fische mitgenommen und eine Released. Von 48 bis 66cm war alles dabei. Heute habe ich erfahren das einer der Angler gestern 12 Forellen zwischen 46 und 52cm mitgenommen hat. Das sind wiklich keine Ausnahmefälle denn auch andere haben mit viel zu viele kleine Fische mitgenommen (hauptsächlich wurden Fische bis 46cm gefangen). Das bestätigten mir auch andere Angler. Wenn man bedenkt das eine Nord Schleswig-Holsteinische Au es maximal auf 200 Laichfähige Meerforellen bringt??? Dann gibt es bald keine Meerforellen in deutschen Gewässern. Glüchlicher weise gibt es von diesen Fisch-Verwertern nicht so viele, denn die meisten waren vernünftig und haben die kleinen "" schwimmen lassen. Aber um alleine diesen Fischräubern das Handwerk zulegen bin ich für eine Fangbegrenzung.
Dieser Beitrag mag jetzt einigen Stinken aber mich Ärgert das ungemein. 
Maßhalten ist das Wort der Stunde! 

Was mich an der ganzen Storie besonder Ärgert ist: das die Uferangler sich über die Trolling Angler das Maul zerreißen und über Massenfänge reden. Da ich aber auch rechtviel auf der Ostsee Schleppe, kann ich euch ufernaglern versichern das fast alle Trollingangler mit der Verantwotung NATUR (Entnahme) besser umgehen als ich das in den letzten zwei Tagen bei den Uferanglern kennengelernt habe.

Also von mir: Leute zeigt größe und setzt an solchen Tagen ein paar Fische zurück !

Gruß Lars


----------



## Gast 1 (18. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Ein Fisch der 1.000 Würfe:m:m:m:m:m

Und wenn dann wirklich mal Einer einen "Run" hat, super, Glück gehabt.

Er /Sie soll sie fangen.

Keine Begrenzung für Angler!!!!!!!!!!

Was mich ärgert sind die Berufsfischer in Bereichen, in denen sie keine Netze stellen dürfen, fangen.

Und ganz ehrlich gemeint, als Frage: 

Sind wir Angler und wollen Fisch????

Oder wollen wir nur den Drill????


----------



## fly-stop (19. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Fisch der 1000 Würfe ! Das ist richtig ! Aber möchtest du das es in 1 Jahr 2000 Würfe sind ? Sicher nicht . Natürlich bin ich dafür den gefangenen Fisch zu verwerten aber man muß auch Grenzen kennen ! Denn sonst wird es bald dünn in der Ostsee.
Was die Fischer angeht überschätze die Fängigkeit eines Stellnetzes nicht.
Aber Fischer die ihre Netze zu dicht unter Land legen müssen verfolgt werden, der meinung bin ich auch. Normal genügt für solche Verbrecher ein Anruf bei der Fischereiaufsicht. Funktioniert!!!

Zur letzten Frage:
Natürlich wollen wir Fisch, aber auch den Bestätigungserfolg den richtigen Köder zur  richtigen Stunde genommen zuhaben und das richtige Wetter erkannt zuhaben und und und. (Sicherlich wollen wir auch den Drill bei dem wir alles richtig gemacht haben)......... usw.

Aber zwölf oder mehr halbwüchsige Forellen ??????
Wenn man das will, sollte man zum Forellenpuff gehen oder Aldi .

Ich angel seit 15 Jahren auf Meerforellen (fast die Hälfte meines Lebens), ich mache das aus Leidenschaft und nicht aus Fischgier, denn für meine Angelausrüstung würde ich soviel Fisch bekommen den ich wahrscheinlich schwerlich im Rest meines Lebens aufbekommen würde (Wird mir von Verwandten, welche selbstverstädlich nichtanglern sind immer wieder vorgehalten) und ich esse Fisch, gerade Meerforelle sehr gerne.

Ich denke schon das man angeln geht um Fisch zu fangen, aber wir sollten nicht daran arbeiten eine Spezies auszurotten. 
Denn man sollte Angeln als Freizeit, Hobby oder Spass betrachten und nicht als Job.

Kleiner zusatz: Leider weiß ich das einige Angler Ihre Fische an Lokalitäten verkaufen und dann stehen Sie den Fischern in nichts nach. 

@ Falk Paustian

Ich denke ich glaube zu wissen was du meinst und kann nur wiederholen wir angeln für Fisch das sehe ich auch so. Aber wir angeln nicht um die Kühltruhe voll zu bekommen.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Dipsdive (19. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				fly-stop schrieb:
			
		

> Was die Fischer angeht überschätze die Fängigkeit eines Stellnetzes nicht.


 
Hallo fly-stop,
da muss ich dir jetzt ein wenig in die Parade fahren. 1995 wurde in einer dänischen Angelzeitung über eine Untersuchung der Fänge von Stellnetzfischern in der Kögebucht berichtet. Und da kam dann eine Zahl an die Öffentlichkeit, da bleibt einem fast die Spucke weg. *Ein* Stellnetzfischer hatte im gesamten Jahr 1995 4.096 (in Worten viertausendsechundneunzig) Meerforellen in seinen Netzen gefangen. 
Das sind die Zahlen von einem Fischer und wieviele gibt es wohl an der gesamten Ostseeküste?

Will damit nun aber keine Diskussion im Zusammenhang mit Berufsfischern auslösen, aber unter Kenntnis dieser Zahlen, sind die Aufrufe von Anglern zur "Selbstgeißelung" und/oder Forderung nach weiteren Verboten, für mich zumindest unverständlich.
Warum es sich deutscher Angler immer selbst besorgen wollen und nach gesetzlichen Regelungen schreien.....ich glaube, dass liegt wohl einfach an unserer Mentalität, alles irgendwie mit Regeln und Gesetzen zu pflastern.
In meinen Augen ist eine "eigene" persönliche Auseinandersetzung in dieser Fragestellung viel wichtiger und am Ende zielführender. Denn selbst bei einer gesetzlichen Fangbeschränkung von 3 Mefos würde sich so gut wie gar nichts ändern. Die Leute die es drauf anlegen, entziehen sich sicher mit Leichtigkeit dieser Regelung.

Von daher habe ich mit nein gestimmt und appelliere stattdessen, mit den Kollegen die über die Stränge schlagen, das Gespräch zu suchen. 
Schade finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang, dass man hier einigen Leuten suggeriert, die Entnahme von Fischen um 45 cm wäre geradezu ein "Vergehen". Ich war selber früher jahrelang von der Küste unterwegs und weiß, dass Fische zwischen 40 und 50 ig den Angelalltag bestimmten. 

Vielleicht sollte man mal einfach dazu übergehen, die Meerforelle von ihrem königlichen Stuhl zu schubsen und sie stattdessen wieder wie ein ganz normalen Fisch zu betrachten. Vielleicht sehen dann einige von uns den Umgang mit diesen schönen Tieren wieder ein wenig gelassener und sind zu mehr Toleranz zu ihren angelnden Kollegen bereit.

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## fly-stop (20. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Hallo Dipsdive !

Du hast Recht 4.096 stk. das ist eine gewaltige Summe. Aber die Erfahrung von mir bezieht sich auf die Eckernförder Bucht. Die Fischer bringen auch dann und wann Meerforellen mit rein, aber das hält sich in Grenzen zumindest auf die ausgebrachte Menge an Heringsnetzen momentan. Fürchterlich zum bootfahren. Vor ein paar Jahren haben wir hier Fischer gehabt die haben sich nicht an den mindestabstand vom Ufer gehalten, da sind wir mit einem Kleinboot eines dieser Netze ca. 600m lang abgefahren (es lag teilweise auf der zweiten Sandbank). Der Inhalt war lächerlich, es waren: ein Seehase und wenige Dorsche. Hätte man mich vorher gefragt hätte ich gewettet das da mindestens 10 Forellen drinhängen. Ok Themawechsel!!!!

Eigentlich hast Du natürlich auch Recht damit das wir mehr als genug Regeln haben.
Im Prinzip bin ich schon der Meinung das der größte Teil von uns Anglern nicht diese Mengen mitnehmen. Habe ich am Strand zumindest so erlebt. Ich muß auch zugeben das die Möglichkeit solch einen Massenfang zu betreiben höchst seltene Sternstunden sind, deshalb ist es vieleicht auch ein bisschen übertrieben gewesen von mir....!

Letztendlich stehen die Meerforellen schon den Anglern zu, auf jedenfall 10x mehr als den Berufsfischern. Denn Besatzmaßnahmen und Flußrückbau ect. werden wohl nur von UNS betrieben.
Aber dennoch finde ich es nicht ok soviele Forellen abzuschlagen, gerade deshalb weil unsere Zunft dafür hart gearbeitet hat.

Ich finde es absolut nicht verwerflich eine 45 er Forelle zu entnehmen, aber in maßen und nicht eine Plastiktüte voll !  
Denn die heutigen Meerforellen stammen zu einem recht großen Anteil aus Besatz- uns Aufzuchtmaßnahmen, was man glaube ich nicht ausseracht lassen sollte.

Grüße Lars


----------



## Fischbox (21. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Moin #h 

Ich hätte absolut kein Problem mit einer Fangbegrenzung von vielleicht 4 oder auch 3 Fischen am Tag, aber als allererstes sollten doch mal die sich einschränken, die nur ernten bzw. Raubbau betreiben und nix für die Arterhaltung selber tun. Ansonsten wird das Problem wieder von der falschen Seite angegangen.

...ich werde aber wohl eh nie in die Verlegenheit kommen mehr als vielleicht 2 am Tag zu erwischen. #c Deswegen ist es aber trotzdem eine herrliche Sache ... :l


----------



## Quallenfischer (21. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Moin#h
Also ich fänd es sinvoll weil sonst warscheinlich in paar Jahren das gleiche wie mit den Dorschen passieren würde.
Vielleicht so ne Begrenzung auf2-3 Fische.
Würde für mich aber sowieso nich zutreffen da ich eh nix fang|peinlich:q


----------



## marioschreiber (21. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				Quallenfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin#h
> Also ich fänd es sinvoll weil sonst warscheinlich in paar Jahren das gleiche wie mit den Dorschen passieren würde.
> Vielleicht so ne Begrenzung auf2-3 Fische.
> Würde für mich aber sowieso nich zutreffen da ich eh nix fang|peinlich:q


 
Da wir Angler devinitiv nicht für den starken Rückgang der Dorsche verantwortlich sind hinkt der Vergleich !


----------



## fly-stop (24. März 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir Angler devinitiv nicht für den starken Rückgang der Dorsche verantwortlich sind hinkt der Vergleich !




Der Meinung bin ich definitiv auch!

Lars


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. April 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Was ich immer sehr spassig finde ist die Argumentation, dass Fische unter 50cm releast werden sollen. Wieso eigentlich? Wenn ich zum Verzehr 2 Forellen von 45cm entnehme und eine von 65cm release dann ist das im Interesse der Arterhaltung doch viel konsequenter. Denn der grosse Fisch ist doch beim Laichen viel wertvoller als die kleinen Fische. 
Ähnlich läßt sich sich das Fischen auf Absteiger rechtfertigen, was in Dänemark völlig normal ist. Einen Fisch der abgelaicht hat zu relaesen und einen der das noch vor sich hat zu entnehmen läßt sich vielleicht durch die Begriffe Waidgerechtigkeit (der Fisch ist zu schwach um sich stark zu wehren, was ist daran "gerecht?") oder Verwertbarkeit rechtfertigen aber durch nix anderes. 

Verbietet die Nebenerwerbsfischerei und wir brauchen uns über sowas garnicht zu unterhalten.

Ich saß vor einigen Tagen mit einem Typen in der Kneipe. Man kam ins Gespräch und er erzählte mir, dass er in der Unterelbe Reußenfischerei betreibt. Nachdem ich vor einigen Jahren mal einen gut 15- 20 pfündigen Salmoniden beim Leeren einer solchen Reuße am Strand zu sehen bekam, fragte ich natürlich ob sowas oft vorkäme. Antwort: Darüber darf ich garnicht sprechen (grins). 

Die ganze Unterelbe ist von Cuxhaven bis Hamburg mit Netzen zugestellt, denen jede Schonzeit und jedes Mindestmaß egal ist. Wer profitiert davon???
Ein paar wenige.

Vorschlag: Sämtliche Küstenangler fischen im Oktober *NICHT*.
Was sagen die Fremdenverkehrsvereine dazu? Die Angelhändler? Die Vermieter von Ferienwohnungen? Fehmarn verwaist?

Scheißvorschlag ich weiß. War auch nur ne Idee um zu verdeutlichen welchen volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen wir Angler erbringen. 

Gruß Uli


----------



## Frühaufsteher (10. April 2005)

*AW: Fangbegrenzung für Mefo ??*

Hallo, 
ich bin auch der Meinung das drei Fischen an einem Tag genug sind. Die meisten Mefoangler die ich kennen gelernt habe sind sehr vernünftig mit den Fischen umgegangen und haben immer braune und kleine Mefo´s zurückgesetzt. 
Vieleicht sollten wir einfach ein gutes Vorbild sein und freiwillig nur drei Fische mitnehmen. Irgendwann spricht sich das dann auch in Schleswig Holstein herum.


----------

